#  > WEBSHOP en NIEUWE ARTIKELEN >  > WEBSHOP >  >  aanschaf geluidsapparatuur

## Hopmans

Ik wil het volgende systeem samen stellen en nu is mijn vraag is dat mogelijk,

1 groot tv scherm aan een Pioneer DJM 5000 koppelen samen met de pioneer MEP 7000, vervolgens een laptop, playstation 3 en eventueel nog een Ipad en dan het geluid allemaal over active luidsprekers laten lopen.,


Wie kan mij hier antwoord op geven.,


Alvast bedankt,


GWH

----------

